# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Voeding, vitamines en mineralen >  Vermageren mbv dietiste

## doorzetter

Ik ben sinds vorige week aan een dieet van 1200cal bij een dietiste en het valt goed mee moet wel alles afwegen maar ben al 4kg afgevallen dus ....ben goed bezig zou graag tegen sept 20kg af gevallen zijn want in oktober trouwt men dochter!!!! gr Ingrid :Smile:

----------


## Agnes574

Goed bezig zeg!! Volhouden meid!
Hou ons op de hoogte ok?
Wat mag je wel/niet eten? Is 1200 kcal niet érg weinig?

Xx Ag

----------

